# ASH POWDER INSIDE PELLET GRILL



## Humo18 (Jun 7, 2019)

Recently tried a 20lb bag of Mountain Bear pellets for about $7.  I just noticed the inside of my Woodwind SG is full of ash dust all over.  Is this normal for pellet smokers or is it the brand of pellets I tried out?  I had not noticed the ashes before while burning Camp Chef pellets that cost almost 3 times as much.

Anyone have this problem?  What is a GREAT brand of ash vacum cleaner anyone can recommend?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 7, 2019)

I can't speak for other pellet grills, or pellets, but I have to vacuum my RecTec out after a decent cook.  I bought a vacuum from Home Depot that snaps onto a 5 gallon bucket.  Works like a champ, and it's cheap.


----------



## BigW. (Jun 7, 2019)

I try to shopvac out my GMG after every 40lb bag of pellets or so.  I use Lumber Jack pellets.


----------



## Humo18 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks, guys. So it seems that it's normal to have ash dust at the bottom of the pellet smoker. I think I burne the pellets in a real windy day and that might be why there was so much all over the smoker. 

I saw the Home Depot Bucket Head vacuum motor on the internet and that seems like an inexpensive way to go.  I'll vacuum the inside of my pellet grill and then compare ash production between the the CC and Mountain Bear pellets. 

Also found 20 lb Lumberjack pellets at Rural King for $8.88.  That's better than $19 for CC; especially if they offer good cooking performance with low ash production.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Jun 7, 2019)

I vacuum out my smoker every 3rd smoke.


----------



## Humo18 (Jun 7, 2019)

Any recommendations on a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## sweetride95 (Jun 7, 2019)

I got a cheap little blue one at Menards for the grill. Can't think of the name. It was a cheapy, $22 I think. Burgers, wings, steaks, ect I vacuum every 3-4 cooks. I'll vacuum after any longer cook like ribs, butt, or bacon. Basically whenever the foil liner gets funky.
When in doubt, more offer is better than not often enough.


----------



## bregent (Jun 7, 2019)

Humo18 said:


> especially if they offer good cooking performance with low ash production.



Lumberjack may actually produce more ash than other brands since they leave the bark on their flavor woods. Still, the flavor they produce is worth it.


----------



## markh024 (Jun 7, 2019)

I have a 1 gallon micro  shop vac dedicated for my Camp Chef. Pellet dust is normal. Vacuum every few smokes. I use Lumberjack  almost exclusively now and they ash but not as bad as Traeger or Pitboss. Regardless you wont get ash free pellets, its inevitable


----------



## mike243 (Jun 7, 2019)

Lumber Jack pellets are some of the best ones out there, wish they had more bark in them. ash doesn't seem bad to me


----------



## Humo18 (Jun 8, 2019)

To be clear, my concern is fine ashes all over the bottom of the smoker and not in the fire pot or collection little bucket in the Woodwind.  Did not have too much ash in the fire pot. As mentioned before, maybe it was smoking on super windy days as we've had storm after storm recently.

Lumber jack pellets at Rural King are $8.88 compared to $14.99 elsewhwere. Saving money is always good!


----------



## schlotz (Jun 8, 2019)

I used one bag of Mountain Bear. Compared to others I've used it definitely left more ash.


----------



## Humo18 (Jun 8, 2019)

Schlotz, it sounds like Lumber Jack is a good economical alternative!


----------



## bregent (Jun 8, 2019)

Humo18 said:


> To be clear, my concern is fine ashes all over the bottom of the smoker



Yes, that's perfectly normal. Most of the ash collects in the bottom of the barrel. There is usually very little left in the fire pot because it is blown out by the fan.


----------



## dubob (Jun 8, 2019)

bregent said:


> Yes, that's perfectly normal. Most of the ash collects in the bottom of the barrel. *There is usually very little left in the fire pot because it is blown out by the fan*.


You got that right!  I'm VERY disappointed in the amount of ash left after every cook.  I will have to do an ash clean out every 2 or 3 cooks depending on how long they are.  I was NOT expecting that amount of maintenance when reading the promos for the Woodwind.  I use LJ pellets exclusively.  Pellet burn ash is going to be a reality regardless of brand grill or pellets as I'm learning while doing.  The clean out plate and collection cup underneath is just an ad gimmick.  I do have to say that other than that inconvenience, I'm very happy with my Woodwind SG so far.  But I am in the market for a vacuum that will be dedicated to the pellet grill.


----------



## schlotz (Jun 9, 2019)

Humo18 said:


> Schlotz, it sounds like Lumber Jack is a good economical alternative!



Not from my perspective . LJ has been pointed to by a number of users as being quite ashy. The least ash brand I’ve found is BBQ’rs Delight. Regarding cleaning, my MAK seems to maintain its ash in the fire pot.  Clean up is simple using an ashvac which I do after every 2 or 3 smokes or after a very long smoke. YMMV


----------



## Humo18 (Jun 9, 2019)

BBQ Delight seems so expensive, though.  I think I'll try LJ and have a dedicated vacuum for the ashes since my boss won't let me use the house vacuum cleaner in the garage or to do the ashes.

DuBob, like you I'm VERY pleased with the Windwood in most respects. Only thing I wish I was able to cover the drip tray with foil to eliminate cleaning it all the time.  When I set the temp to 225F it swings between 219 and 235; I can live with that.  I'll just live also with vacuuming every couple of smokes.


----------



## dubob (Jun 9, 2019)

Humo18 said:


> Only thing *I wish I was able to cover the drip tray with foil to eliminate cleaning it all the time*.


???  What makes you think you can't cover the drip plate with foil; I do all the time.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 9, 2019)

I have a shop vac but use a old house vac with a canister instead of a bag,works well ,I have seen old vacs dirt cheap in thrift stores


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Jun 9, 2019)

Humo18 said:


> BBQ Delight seems so expensive, though.  I think I'll try LJ and have a dedicated vacuum for the ashes since my boss won't let me use the house vacuum cleaner in the garage or to do the ashes.
> 
> DuBob, like you I'm VERY pleased with the Windwood in most respects. Only thing I wish I was able to cover the drip tray with foil to eliminate cleaning it all the time.  When I set the temp to 225F it swings between 219 and 235; I can live with that.  I'll just live also with vacuuming every couple of smokes.





schlotz said:


> Not from my perspective . LJ has been pointed to by a number of users as being quite ashy. The least ash brand I’ve found is BBQ’rs Delight. Regarding cleaning, my MAK seems to maintain its ash in the fire pot.  Clean up is simple using an ashvac which I do after every 2 or 3 smokes or after a very long smoke. YMMV



BBQ Delight are the only pellets I have used for the last 2 years. Although there is a low amount of ash. I'm looking for a little more smoke flavor. I think I'm going to give Lumber Jack a try.


----------



## Humo18 (Jun 9, 2019)

dubob said:


> ???  What makes you think you can't cover the drip plate with foil; I do all the time.
> View attachment 397646



I thought you could not cover the drip tray slots with foil because it alters the flow of smoke??


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Jun 9, 2019)

dubob said:


> ???  What makes you think you can't cover the drip plate with foil; I do all the time.
> View attachment 397646



True. I Never smoke anything without foil covering the drip plate.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Jun 9, 2019)

Humo18 said:


> I thought you could not cover the drip tray slots with foil because it alters the flow of smoke??



My drip tray has no slots.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 9, 2019)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> My drip tray has no slots.



Neither does mine.  I foil with Reynolds heavy duty.


----------



## bregent (Jun 9, 2019)

I haven't used foil in years. It takes less time to clean the tray with a paint scraper then to replace the foil. It can also reduce the amount of radiant energy emmitted.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 9, 2019)

I consider the ash cleanup as routine maintenance, and I clean my Stampede before each cook and recoil it’s drip pan.

I wouldn’t even consider going 2-3 cooks without cleaning it, as I want it to operate at peak ability each time I use it, and without any potential of  it blowing pre existing ash over my food.

I also clean out my WSM and Kamado Joe prior to each use. I treat my pellet grill no differently than I treat those cookers.

What I don’t like though, is the very fine brown residue that gets all over everything, edges of grates, bottom of drip pan, all over the diffuser,  and has to be literally washed off with a damp rag, or scrub brushed and hosed  off .


----------



## dubob (Jun 9, 2019)

bregent said:


> I haven't used foil in years. It takes less time to clean the tray with a paint scraper then to replace the foil. It can also reduce the amount of radiant energy emmitted.


I would guess that your drip plate DOESN'T have slots like the CC drip plates do.  I'll stick with the foil - thank you very much.


----------



## Humo18 (Jun 9, 2019)

Right, the CC Woodwind SG's drip tray has raised slot holes in it. Scraping/cleaning around the raised slots is a real pain in the ash.  I will try the foil this evening when I make some clucker thighs for some friends coming over for dinner.


----------



## Humo18 (Jun 9, 2019)

This is what thw Winwood SG drip tray looks like>


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 9, 2019)

Humo18 said:


> This is what thw Winwood SG drip tray looks like>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow!  I bet that is hard to clean.


----------



## Humo18 (Jun 10, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Wow!  I bet that is hard to clean.


Sure is!  Grilled some chick thighs last night, used the foil and after I was done removed the foil and the drip pan was sparkling clean.  Vacuumed the inside of the smoker this morning and I'm ready for the next cook.  Alls is well in BBQLand!


----------



## bregent (Jun 10, 2019)

Ah, the drip tray on my CC pellet grill was smooth. That looks like a pain.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Dec 18, 2020)

Humo18 said:


> Sure is!  Grilled some chick thighs last night, used the foil and after I was done removed the foil and the drip pan was sparkling clean.  Vacuumed the inside of the smoker this morning and I'm ready for the next cook.  Alls is well in BBQLand!


do you cut slits in the foil around the slots.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 18, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Depot that snaps onto a 5 gallon bucket. Works like a champ, and it's cheap.


BucketHead!


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Dec 20, 2020)

I am getting a new cc grill. When you put foil on the drip tray do you cut slits where the vent slots are on the tray  or just cover the whole tray


----------



## Humo18 (Dec 20, 2020)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> do you cut slits in the foil around the slots.


I didn't cut slits but if you want  to sear at high heat then I would imagine you would so  the flames come through the slots to the meat.  But I'm afraid that at high heat the foil will become stuck to the drip pan.  That happened to my wife's new expensive oven when she used foil on the bottom of the oven.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Dec 20, 2020)

Humo18 said:


> I didn't cut slits but if you want  to sear at high heat then I would imagine you would so  the flames come through the slots to the meat.  But I'm afraid that at high heat the foil will become stuck to the drip pan.  That happened to my wife's new expensive oven when she used foil on the bottom of the oven.


Ok thanks but do you think with regular smoking not high temp searing. It would let the smoke be more balanced coming through the slits.  
just trying to figure itall out with the pellet grill


----------



## schlotz (Dec 22, 2020)

Slits are for high temp searing, not for low and slow smoking.  JMTC


----------



## Humo18 (Dec 22, 2020)

Earlier Woodwinds did not have the slits on the drip pan so  I guess if on the new ones you cover up the slits for slow smoking meats it  would be fine.  As Schlotz mentioned, the slits were designed to provide for flames to reach the meat during HIGH temperature searing.


----------

